# الحب الناضج



## ميرنا (20 يونيو 2007)

الحب الناضج :
الحب كلمة شائعة يستخدمها المتصوفون كما يستخدمها العشاق يغنى بها الشعراء ويحاول وصفها الفلاسفة وتطلق على اسمى المشاعر فى الوجود بينما تستخدم اسؤا الاستخدمات فهذا شاب ينتحر لانه فشل فى الحب واخر يقتل زوجته الخائنة باسم الحب هذه تهرب من اسرتها باسم الحب حتى اصبح الحب ستارا ترتكب خلفه ابشع الجرائم والشهوات .
ولكن يكفينا لكى تامل جمال وشمول الحب ان نتامل هذه الاقتباسات من اقوال القديسين والفلاسفة .
يقول القديس اوغسطينوس 
انه لما البشر مجرد مخلوقاتها المحبة فان طبيعتهم مرسومة بطابع الحاجة او الافتقار ومن ثم فانه من الطبيعى ان ينسدوا الخير الذى هو الله اما حين يستحيل حبهم الى شر فان السبب فى ذلك ان الانسان قد تخطى النظر الى الخير فيوجه حبه نحو موضوع غير لائق لانه يتوهم انه هو الخير على حين ان المحبة هى النوع نحو الله والتصاعد نحو الكمال ونجد ان الشهوه هى حب ادنى او حب العالم او الهبوط الزمنى .
يقول الشيخ الروحانى 
المحبة ما هى ؟ انها الينبوع الطوبى فى الب ميناء الافهام انها انهار ماء الحياة علم سر العالمين الكائنين والذين يكونون ملات الجسم من حلاوة النفس تفوق كل تسمية ولما لم تقدر الركبتان ان تحمل الجسد فى الركوع وقع على الارض وانشقت الحدقتان بالدموع المتوقده بالمحبة واحرقت الخدود بحرارتها وشربت الارض منها وتباركت التى كانت منى قديم لعنت .
يقول جانكفتس 
ان المحبة هى التى تضفى على الطبيعة طبيعتها وهى التى تخلع على الارادة الخيرة خيريتها ومن ثم فان النية الظاهرة هى فى صميمها نية حب .
يقول استروفكسى 
قالت قطعة الجليد وقد مسها اول شعاع من اشعة الشمس فى مستهل الربيع انا احب وانا اذوب وليس فى الامكان ان احب واوجد معا فانه لابد من الاختيار بين امرين وجود بدون حب وهذا هو الشتاء القارس الفظيع تاو حب بدون وجود وذلك هو الموت فى مطلع البيع .
الحب الناضج 
وقبل الدخول فى تفاصيل الحب الناضح سوف نعرف اولا موصفات الشخص الناضج
الصفات التى يتحلى بها الشخص الناضح :
1- قبول النفس والاخرين على ما هى وعلى ما هم عليه 
2- الاستقلال والاعتماد على النفس فى التفكير والسلوك 
3- النظرة الواقعية للحقيقة مع القدرة على تجاوز الشك 
4- المرح والتفاؤل والبشاشة فالجدية والنضوج لا تعنى العبوسة والكابة 
5- النظرة الموضوعية حين يكون ذلك مطلوبا مع القدرة على اعطاء الاراء الشخصية عند اللازم .
6- العلاقات الاجتماعية العميقة والمستمرة مع اشخاص قلائل وليس جماعة كبيرة .
7- القدرة على الابتكار ومحاولة ايجاد حلول جديدة للمواقف غير متعرف عليها .
8- تحمل المسئولية عن النفس والاخرين .
9- العمل الجاد الدءوب .
10- التخلص من العقد وطرق الدفاع عن النفس ووسائل التهرب والشكوى .
11- القدرة على تاكيل الاشباع الفورى للرغبات من اجل نجاح او اشباع افضل فى المستقبل .
12- الامانة والصراحة مع النفس والاخرين وعدم المراوغة .
13- القدرة على تفهم وجهة نظر الاخرين والاحساس بمشاعرعم والاستماع الى ارائهم وتقديرها .
14- التصرف بناء على المستوى العمرى للانسان ( دون التصرف كالاكبر او الاصغر ) .
الحب الناضج :
الحب الناضج حب للاخر كما هو :
فالاخر هدف فى حد ذاته شخص لا شىء ليس مجالا للمتعة او التعلق العاطفى ولكنه مصدر للتبادل والحوار والتفاعل وكشف النفس فالشخص لا يحب امراة لانها تذكره بامه او الفتاة التى تتعلق بشاب لانها فقدت ابوها او خطيبها السابق لم يختبرا حب الاخر كما هو لذاته .
2- الحب الناضج يحترم حرية الاخر :
فلا يحاول استعمال الاخر لتحقيق اغراضة الشخصية ولا يحاول السيطرة عليه ولا يفرض عليه نوع الملبس او الكلام او السلوك ويحترم افكاره حتى وان اختلف معه فيها ويقبل عليه كما يقبل ارائه الشخصية .
3- الحب الناضج مبنى على العقل والعاطفة :
ليس المهم ايهما يبدا اولا فقد تبدا العلاقة بالاقتناع فالاعجاب فالحب او تسبق العاطفة العقل ولكنها تجد سندا منه بعد فحص وتمحيص ودراسة لكل المشكلات والاحتمالات .
4- الحب الناضج فيه سعادة وحزن :
وهو بعكس الحب الرومانسى لا يركز على النشوة فقط بل تحدث فيه المشاركة الوجدانية فى كل الاحوال وهو يختلف عن الشفقة فى انه ليس مشاركة للمتاعب فقط فالحب الناضج كالنهر يتسع ويضيق ويصفو ويتعكر ويبرد ويسخن ويفور *لكنه فى كل الاحوال يتدفق الى الامام* .
5- الحب الناضح حب صادق:
فيه امانة وافصاح عن المشاعر والافكار بطريقة تسمح بالشفافية المتبادلة والرؤوية الامينة للواقع .
6- الحب الناضح حب باذل :
وهى ميزة اساسية يفتقر اليها كثير من انواع الحب فالرجل الذى يقول لزوجتة كنت اتمنى ان اساعدك فى العمل المنزلى لولا مشغوليتى مع اصدقائى اليوم لم يعرف معنى البذل سوى بالكلام فالبذل طريق طويل يخرج الشخص من انانيته ويدفعه نحو تحقيق اهداف الشريك الاخر وقد تسلح بالصبر وطول الاناة .
7- الحب الناضج هو الحب النامى :
تزيده الايام رسوخا والمشكلات عمقا والاحداث تاصلا والحوار انفتاحا وقبولا 
8- الحب الناضج هو الحب السامى :
فبخلاف الاعجاب بالشخصية او الاستمتاع بالنجاخ والرضى عن القدرة المالية التى يستمتع بها الاخر يوجد هناك تجاذب بين الارواح تقربك بخشوع وحب للنفس فى اعماقها حتى اذا زال النجاح او المال او ضاع الشباب والجمال وظلت الارواح تستمتع بدفء الحب العميق .

انا كتبت نوع واحد من الانواع لانى فى موضوع نزل من قبل بانواع الحب بس انا بعد مقريته فى الكتاب عجبنى جداا وكتبته 
منقول من كتاب مركز تدريب خدام الشباب 
منهج السنة الثانية ​


----------



## marnono2021 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

سلامى ليكى يا ميرنا
اشكرك على طرحك للموضوع دة لانه مهم
انا عن نفسى بحب اقرأ المواضيع دية
اشكرك كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## ميرنا (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*



marnono2021 قال:


> سلامى ليكى يا ميرنا
> اشكرك على طرحك للموضوع دة لانه مهم
> انا عن نفسى بحب اقرأ المواضيع دية
> اشكرك كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير


ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## Tabitha (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

*موضوع جميل جداااااا يا ميرنا

شكرا لتعبك وكتابة الموضوع .*


----------



## MARINSE (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

شكرا على المجهود

وشكرا لطرح مثل هكذا مواضيع بنائة........

سلمت يداكي عزيزتي..........وسلام ونعمة من الرب


----------



## ميرنا (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*



Anestas!a قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااا يا ميرنا*
> 
> *شكرا لتعبك وكتابة الموضوع .*


 
ميرسى يا انسطاسيا ربنا معاكى


----------



## ميرنا (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*



MARINSE قال:


> شكرا على المجهود
> 
> وشكرا لطرح مثل هكذا مواضيع بنائة........
> 
> سلمت يداكي عزيزتي..........وسلام ونعمة من الرب


 
ميرسى لمرورك اتمنى يكون فى افادة


----------



## asula (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

حلو كثير هالموضوع 
عجبني 
مشكورة على هالموضوع وتقبلي مروري 
الرب يحميكي


----------



## ميرنا (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*



asula قال:


> حلو كثير هالموضوع
> عجبني
> مشكورة على هالموضوع وتقبلي مروري
> الرب يحميكي


*نشكر ربنا انو عجبك *
*ميرسى لمرورك*​


----------



## missorang2006 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

موضوعك حلو ومفيد
عنجد لانه انا كتير بعرف شباب
بتورطوا بعلاقات حب (يمكن كلمة بتورطوا كبيرة بس هاي الحقيقة)
وبالاخير بطلعوا منها فجأه ليش؟
لانهم مش عارفين معنى الحب الناضج
شكرا الرب يباركك


----------



## blackguitar (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

*موضوع قوى جدا جدا يا ميرنا برافو بجد ربنا معاكى*


----------



## Fadie (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

*موضوع ناضج*


----------



## ميرنا (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*



missorang2006 قال:


> موضوعك حلو ومفيد
> عنجد لانه انا كتير بعرف شباب
> بتورطوا بعلاقات حب (يمكن كلمة بتورطوا كبيرة بس هاي الحقيقة)
> وبالاخير بطلعوا منها فجأه ليش؟
> ...


صدقينى عندك حق محدش بيقدر معنى الكلمة 
بنبحث عن الحب فى زمن ميقدرش معنى الكلمة


----------



## ميرنا (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*



blackguitar قال:


> *موضوع قوى جدا جدا يا ميرنا برافو بجد ربنا معاكى*


ميرسى لتشجيعك يا بلاك ربنا معاك​


----------



## ميرنا (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*



Fadie قال:


> *موضوع ناضج*


 
ميرسى يا فادى


----------



## bondok (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

ميرسى يا ميرنا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## minaaa (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

:kap:انا خلاص سلمت ياانسه ميرنا بجد الموضوع ده هايل وفي وقته فعلا لان دلوقتي فيه ناس كتير لازم تعقل علشان بقي الحب فعلا ستاره بجد انا فرحان اوي بيكي لانك اغرب بنت او دماغك حلوه ودي ميزه مش موجوده اليومين دول بس قوليلي ازاي اقدر اتكلم معاكي لاني بجد محتاجلك في مشكله خاصه وعايز اعرف ردك وبجد بجد تسلم ايدك الي كتبت الموضوع الهايل ده :kap:


----------



## ميرنا (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*



bondok قال:


> ميرسى يا ميرنا ربنا يبارك حياتك


*ميرسى يا بندق ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Coptic Man (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

موضوع رائع يا ميرنا ودسم بالمعلومات بجد

وفيه كتير مننا يفتقد للحب الناضج

حتي اللي يفكر انه وصل للحب الناضج ممكن يلاقي نفسه غلطان في بعض النقاط

عما اظن يحتاج الموضوع لخبرة وفترة من الزمن 

شكرا لكي​


----------



## thelife.pro (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

لا تعليق  :a82:​


----------



## vena (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

موضوع بجد حلو يا ميرنا
الحب الناضح اظن انه احتياج ملح لأيامنا 
لانه زى ما قلتى كلمة غير مفهومة ولا مدرك معناها.
اظن ان الحب دا حب بيجتمع فيه العقل والمشاعر علشان كدا ناضج, لكن حب اليومين دول بيبنى على المشاعر وفى الحالة دى بنقول ان الحب وحده لايكفى.
هل تتفقى معى فى الرأى


----------



## ميرنا (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*



vena قال:


> موضوع بجد حلو يا ميرنا
> الحب الناضح اظن انه احتياج ملح لأيامنا
> لانه زى ما قلتى كلمة غير مفهومة ولا مدرك معناها.
> اظن ان الحب دا حب بيجتمع فيه العقل والمشاعر علشان كدا ناضج, لكن حب اليومين دول بيبنى على المشاعر وفى الحالة دى بنقول ان الحب وحده لايكفى.
> هل تتفقى معى فى الرأى


اكيد يا فينا الحب الناضج بيجمع بين الاتنين والا تبقى فى حاجة ناقصة والحب الحقيقى مينفعش الا باتفاق العقل والقلب 
ميرسى لاضافتك​


----------



## ميرنا (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*



Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع رائع يا ميرنا ودسم بالمعلومات بجد​
> 
> وفيه كتير مننا يفتقد للحب الناضج​
> حتي اللي يفكر انه وصل للحب الناضج ممكن يلاقي نفسه غلطان في بعض النقاط​
> ...


 
فعلا محتاج لخبرة 
ميرسى يا مينا​


----------



## minaaa (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

متزعليش ارجوكي يانسه ميرنا وبجد انتي هايله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وانا اسف وبقولها قدام الناس كلها


----------



## ميرنا (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*



minaaa قال:


> متزعليش ارجوكي يانسه ميرنا وبجد انتي هايله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وانا اسف وبقولها قدام الناس كلها


 
مينا مش انا اللى حذفتهم كوبتك مان هوه اللى تقوله ميرسى مش انا


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

*



			فالحب الناضج كالنهر يتسع ويضيق ويصفو ويتعكر ويبرد ويسخن ويفور لكنه فى كل الاحوال يتدفق الى الامام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلمه رائعه يا ميرنا بجد
مرسيي على الموضوع الجامد ده​*


----------



## ميرنا (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*



girl_in_jesus قال:


> *كلمه رائعه يا ميرنا بجد*
> 
> *مرسيي على الموضوع الجامد ده*​


 
نفس الكلمة اللى عجبتنى يا جيرو ميرسى لاضافتك يا جميل


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

مرسي علي الاضافة واالموضوع


----------



## الكرمة (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

شكرا ميرنا عالموضوع الحلو وانتي عودتينا على المواضيع الحلوة والمفيدة ربنا يباركلك حياتك فعلا موضوع مفيد لان الحب الناضج نادر في الحياة وكثير من الشباب مابيعرفوا معناه اصلا وبيكون قريب منهم وهم مش شايفينو امامهم    تسلم ايديكي عالمواضيع الرائعة [


----------



## ميرنا (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> مرسي علي الاضافة واالموضوع


*ميرسى لمرورك*​


----------



## ميرنا (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*



الكرمة قال:


> شكرا ميرنا عالموضوع الحلو وانتي عودتينا على المواضيع الحلوة والمفيدة ربنا يباركلك حياتك فعلا موضوع مفيد لان الحب الناضج نادر في الحياة وكثير من الشباب مابيعرفوا معناه اصلا وبيكون قريب منهم وهم مش شايفينو امامهم تسلم ايديكي عالمواضيع الرائعة [


ميرسى يا كرمة للمجاملة الرقيقة دى ربنا يباركك ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## emy (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

_شكرا ليكى جدا يا ميرنا على الموضوع _
_بجد موضوع رائع وشامل _
_مرسى يا قمرى_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب الناضج*

موضوع حلو ومهم جدا ميرررررررسى يا ميرنا وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

